# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  پکیج با SqlServer

## A.Noor

با سلام به همه دوستان 
من تا بحال از بانک اکسس در VB استفاده می‌کردم و موقع ساختن Package  فایل mdb بانک را هم به پروژه اضافه می‌کردم و کلا مشکل خاصی نداشتم.
اما می‌خواهم از Sqlserver استفاده کنم. نمی‌دانم که چطوری همراه نصب برنامه روی کامپیوتر های دیگر ، SqlServer و بانک مربوطه هم نصب شود .

----------


## jannati

دوست عزیز 
اگر برنامه شما تحت شبکه باشد کافیه بانک اطلاعاتی تولید شده را روی سرور محل مورد نظر بریزید و برنامه مورد نظر را روی clientها نصب کنید.اما اگر singel نوشتید کافیه همان فایل را به setupاضافه کنید.مثل اکسس .البته روی دستگاهی که میخواهید نصب کنید حتما MDAC2.6را نصب کنید.
امیدوارم توضیحاتم به دردتان بخوره.

----------


## A.Noor

از پاسختان ممنونم

آیا منظورتان از فایل ، همان فایل با پسوند MDF هست ؟
و یک ابهام دیگر اینکه در مسیردهی به بانک اکسس ، چون دیتابیس ما معمولا  در فولدر حاوی برنامه قرار دارد همان مسیر را به ConnectionString می‌دهیم اما در SqlServer  ما از کلمه (Local) برای مسیردهی بانک استفاده می‌کنیم  در حالیکه فایل Mdf روی فولدر Data از Ms SqlServer است .
در کامپیوتر مقصد این فایل Mdf باید کجا کپی شود؟

----------


## FirstLine

با سلام
    دوست عزیز شما  باید موتور SQL را هم در هنگام نصب برنامه خود بر روی کامپیوتر کاربر نصب کنی و چون نمیشه خود SQL را نصب کنی باید موتور  SQL  را نصب کنی ، و اگه از Install Shild استفاده کنی میتونی در هنگام نصب برنامه موتور  SQL  را هم نصب کنی.
    موتور  SQL  یا MSDE2000 در سیدی  OFFICE2000 موجود است، در ضمن از اینستال شیلد 8 استفاده کن و یه فایلی هم هست که باید روی کامپیوترت نصب کنی تا MSDE را به کامپوننت های اینستال شیلد اضافه کنه. در ضمن اگه تونستی کاری کنی که پس از نصب بانک  SQL  و اطلاعات شما کاربر  نتونه اطلاعات شما را به یک  SQL  دیگه کپی کنه ، به ما هم بگو!.
    اگه نتونستی اون فایلها رو بدست بیاری بگو تا واست رایت کنم. حجمش 50 مگ است.
    امیدوارم موفق باشی
با تشکر

----------


## کم حوصله

> اگر singel نوشتید کافیه همان فایل را به setupاضافه کنید


 :shock:  :shock: 
مگه میشه خانم جنتی می شه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدید !!!!!

----------


## A.Noor

با تشکر از توجه دوستان 
من با Wise installer 8.14 کار می‌کنم .مطلبی که در مورد MSDE در فایل Readme ضمیمه Wise installer اومده میگه کهAn enhanced MSDE Runtime script is available for the installation of MSDE &#40;via MSDEx86.EXE&#41;. The script can be located in the Include directory, however, you must manually add the script to your installation to implement it.

ظاهرا به فایل MSDEx86.exe نیاز هست که من هر چه روی سی‌دی‌هام و اینترنت گشتم مورد Downloadی اون را ندیدم.
اگر دوستان این فایل را دارند ممنون می‌شوم که ارسال کنند Yazdiau@yahoo.com





> در ضمن اگه تونستی کاری کنی که پس از نصب بانک SQL و اطلاعات شما کاربر نتونه اطلاعات شما را به یک SQL دیگه کپی کنه ، به ما هم بگو!.


http://www.barnamenevis.org/vi...highlight=msde

----------


## jannati

> مگه میشه خانم جنتی می شه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدید !!!!!


بله که میشه.اگر با wise installerکار کرده باشید میبینید که فقط کافیه یک odbcاز فایل بانک اطلاعاتی بسازید و اون رو در فلدری زیر Application ساختید اضافه کنید.درقسمت database runtimeهم این فایل ODBCرا با یک Addکردن اضافه کنید.امیدوارم  کم حوصله جان متوجه شده باشند.... :mrgreen:  :wink:

----------


## کم حوصله

شرمنده ام نه  :? 

یکم واضح تر بگید !!!

----------


## jannati

کم حوصله جان کافیه با wise installerکار کنی یا محیطشو ببینی.اینقدر باهوش هستی که همه چیزو متوجه بشی.در اونجا تو فقط کافیه یک فلدر تعریف کنی  که فایل بانک اطلاعاتی خودتو (حالا چه sqlباشه چه accessیا ...)را اضافه کنی.بعد وقتی روی یک دستگاه بخواهی نرم‌افزارتو نصب کنی اون فلدر در مسیر نصب ساخته میشه و بانک اطلاعاتی اونجا کپی میشه و برنامه از همون مسیر اونو میشناسه.ok? :)

----------


## A.Noor

خانم جنتی 
ظاهرا باید دوباره سوالم را مطرح کنم



> آیا منظورتان از فایل ، همان فایل با پسوند MDF هست ؟ 
> و یک ابهام دیگر اینکه در مسیردهی به بانک اکسس ، چون دیتابیس ما معمولا در فولدر حاوی برنامه قرار دارد همان مسیر را به ConnectionString می‌دهیم اما در SqlServer ما از کلمه (Local) برای مسیردهی بانک استفاده می‌کنیم در حالیکه فایل Mdf روی فولدر Data از Ms SqlServer است . 
> در کامپیوتر مقصد این فایل Mdf باید کجا کپی شود؟

----------


## FirstLine

با سلام
   اگر در هنگام نصب باInstall Shild بر نامه MSDE را نصب کنی فایل *.mdf & *.ldf را باید Attach or Restore کنی.
   در مورد آدرس در SQL هم خودش یه آدرس به Local اضافه میکنه یعنی Local/ApplicationName.
با تشکر

----------

